# Looking for Zombie Ground Breaker Sound Effects



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a picaboo controller ready to go for the zombie ground breaker I'm building. I'm needing a good background or "ambient" track AND a great trigger sound ala Growling/Grunting/Snarling and maybe some obligatory "brains" comments thrown in?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a link Heresjohnny had posted on another sound request thread that might be useful:

http://www.sounddogs.com/


----------

